
Mobile websites can tap into your phone's sensors without asking - dwighttk
https://www.wired.com/story/mobile-websites-can-tap-into-your-phones-sensors-without-asking/
======
dwighttk
>The group looked at how nine browsers—Chrome, Edge, Safari, Firefox, Brave,
Focus, Dolphin, Opera Mini, and UC Browser—handle access to motion,
orientation, proximity, and light sensors. They found that all of them allow
web pages to access motion and orientation sensors without permission.

>the researchers also found about 1200 sites [of the top 100,000 Alexa rated
sites] that seemed to be using sensor data to aide tracking and analytics-
gathering or audience recognition. And 63 percent of the scripts the
researchers analyzed that access motion sensors also fingerprint browsers for
tracking.

~~~
octosphere
Yet another reason to disable Javascript when surfing. Sure - disabling JS
might break a few sites, but it's a price I am willing to pay

